# al igual



## Roi Marphille

Hola!
Some Spanish youngsters use: _al igual_ as a way to doubt or suspect. 
 
Example: 
- ¿tienes un cigarro?
- no, no fumo
- _al igual_ (he/she does not believe him/her) 
Translation: 
- do you have a cigarette?
- nope, I don't smoke
- yeah, I bet you don't. 

I think this expression is quite new. I'm not sure though. 
Do people from Latin-America use it as well?
I wonder if there is there a similar expression in Portuguese..
Salu2,
Roi


----------



## Kmanx

nope  we don't use it  in Mexico, in fact    it sounds pretty weird


----------



## gisele73

We don't use it in Peru either...is it like saying "yeah, right"?...if so, then we would say "sí, claro" or something like that.


----------



## Roi Marphille

gisele73 said:
			
		

> We don't use it in Peru either...is it like saying "yeah, right"?...if so, then we would say "sí, claro" or something like that.


yes, I guess it is a trendy expression nowadays. 
Same as: sí, claro. 
I think only young people use it. I have never used it and I would not use it.


----------



## belén

I didn't  even hear it in this neck of the woods...Though, I must confess that lately my contacts with teenagers are very scarce.


----------



## tela

I´m in contact with teenagers and I havent heard it either. What they use in that sense is; "casi" streeching the a and making the c sound like a k, something like, "kaasi".


----------



## Kmanx

tela said:
			
		

> I´m in contact with teenagers and I havent heard it either. What they use in that sense is; "casi" streeching the a and making the c sound like a k, something like, "kaasi".


 
yea I have heard that too    digo   si   tambien eh escuchado esa


----------



## manana

Hola a todos,

Bueno en Chile esa expresión es usada entre algunos jóvenes con escaso  desarrollo de vocabulario, pero no usan "al igual" sino´sólo "igual"

(Este diálogo va en chileno)
- ¿Tenís un pucho?
- no, no fumo
- ¡Shiii....igual!!!  (queriendo decir "no te creo")

Saludos,


----------



## gian_eagle

primera vez que escucho ese uso

"al igual"... aunque "igual" no es lo mismo que decir "da igual" (da lo mismo)?


----------



## Roi Marphille

manana said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Bueno en Chile esa expresión es usada entre algunos jóvenes con escaso desarrollo de vocabulario, pero no usan "al igual" sino´sólo "igual"
> 
> (Este diálogo va en chileno)
> - ¿Tenís un pucho?
> - no, no fumo
> - ¡Shiii....igual!!! (queriendo decir "no te creo")
> 
> Saludos,


ufff, almenos hay alguien que lo ha oído   aunque no es exáctamente lo mismo. 
Seguro que saldrá alguien mas que lo haya oído...no estoy loco!


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Some Spanish youngsters use: _al igual_ as a way to doubt or suspect.


 
Roi, I confess: almost every day I say "al igual".

Es lo mismo que decir "sí hombre" , "venga ya" , etc.

También es un sinónimo para decir "no":
- ¿Me dejas tus pantalones?
- Al igual

Otra expresión sinónima: "estás flipando"
- ¿Me dejas tus pantalones?
- Estás flipando


----------



## R&J

Yo sí lo he oído, en la zona de Valencia donde yo vivo se dice bastante, pero no en el sentido que apunta Roi, sino como una manera incorrecta de decir "igual" (posiblemente). Yo no lo diría nunca, y además me suena fatal, pero se dice.
Ej.:
"Al igual (=a lo mejor) viene esta tarde"

Se me ocurre que puede ser por equiparación con la expresión *a lo* mejor --> *al* igual, pero en todo caso es incorrecto.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Roi, I confess: almost every day I say "al igual".
> 
> Es lo mismo que decir "sí hombre" , "venga ya" , etc.


I knew I can trust you _young lady_!


----------



## malcomp

Maybe you are confusing with "da igual"... wich means something like, "don't worry" or "nevermind"......
We don't use the expression "al igual" to mean "I don't believe you", in Chile either.


----------



## Laia

malcomp said:
			
		

> Maybe you are confusing with "da igual"... wich means something like, "don't worry" or "nevermind"......


 
No, he's not. They are different expressions with different meanings


----------



## malcomp

Bueno.. entonces tampoco la he escuchado en Chile. Lo más cerca es la que puso manana, y eso que está bastante pulida la versión sobre la real.... jajajaja.


----------



## Laia

De todos modos, mi humilde opinión es que "al igual" significa más bien "no" o "va a ser que no", y lo de indicar duda depende de la entonación.

Otro ejemplo:
- ¿Te presentarás al examen?
- Al igual

Como se puede ver en este ejemplo, no tiene nada que ver con una duda o con no creer al otro, en este caso.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Conversación (gente joven): 
A- al igual me toca la lotería
B- al igual!

A ni siquiera ha jugado a la lotería por lo que es imposible que le toque. B lo sabe y le dice que _ni de coña_. 

Creo que "al igual" también puede significar: "_posiblemente_" o "_a lo mejor_" cómo ya se ha dicho. 
-Al igual llueve. (es posible que llueva)
-Al igual. (ya) ó (imposible). Depende de la entonación/contexto etc.


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Conversación (gente joven):
> A- al igual me toca la lotería
> B- al igual!
> 
> A ni siquiera ha jugado a la lotería por lo que es imposible que le toque. B lo sabe y le dice que _ni de coña_.
> 
> Creo que "al igual" también puede significar: "_posiblemente_" o "_a lo mejor_" cómo ya se ha dicho.
> -Al igual llueve. (es posible que llueva)
> -Al igual. (ya) ó (imposible). Depende de la entonación/contexto etc.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con lo primero que dices, pero no con lo último ("al igual llueve" sólo lo diría si fuera un día soleadísimo y fuera imposible que lloviera)


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con lo primero que dices, pero no con lo último ("al igual llueve" sólo lo diría si fuera un día soleadísimo y fuera imposible que lloviera)


ya, te entiendo...efectívamente es una expresión que la gente joven utiliza con un sentido sarcástico...
pero _al igual_ como "_a lo mejor_" o "_posiblemente_" también se utiliza en otros contextos. Se puede dar el caso que el receptor se confunda aquí: 
- ¿lo dices en serio?
- al igual   ( en éste caso el receptor se cachondea del emisor)

el lenguage da por mucho!


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> ya, te entiendo...efectívamente es una expresión que la gente joven utiliza con un sentido sarcástico...
> pero _al igual_ como "_a lo mejor_" o "_posiblemente_" también se utiliza en otros contextos. Se puede dar el caso que el receptor se confunda aquí:
> - ¿lo dices en serio?
> - al igual  ( en éste caso el receptor se cachondea del emisor)
> 
> el lenguage da por mucho!


 
Exacto... 

P.D: anyway you must know we use it in Catalan too (yes, I know what are you thinking)


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> (yes, I know what are you thinking)


off record comment from Uncle Roi: 
 wow...we have this "_something_".


----------



## Laia

También preguntabas en tu post nº1 si era algo nuevo, pues no, yo lo uso hace ya unos 4 o 5 años...





			
				Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> off record comment from Uncle Roi:
> wow...we have this "_something_".


 jajaja


----------



## Shmily

Lo he usado muchas veces, a mi parecer significa algo como (" no te crees ni tú; venga ya; sí ,hombre....) 

Por ejemplo : -Vas a estudiar este fin de semana?
                  -Si. Estaré estudiando.
                  - Al igual


----------



## guixe13

Yo aligual lo traduciria como '' ni de coña '' es muy commutable pruébenlo


----------



## stellar112

No había escuchado esta expresión en mi vida, me estoy quedando sorprendida de que realmente exista, ya que tengo 24 años y me suena muy mal..

Casualmente soys todos catalanes, ¿no tendréis una expresión similar en catalán por ejemplo? En el País Vasco al menos no se dice.


----------



## arrewato

Actually is quite common nowadays and I agree, it's been being used for about 4/5 years among teenagers, though mainly low/middle class ones (I myself used it _a lot_ a couple of years ago).

There's another expression which can be used in the same situations and results even weirder provided it has absolutely no grammatical sense: "Estas que sí". (lit. "You're that yes"). Eg:

- Y entonces dice que le pegó un puñetazo y lo tumbó.
- Estás que sí.

- And then he punched him and knocked him out.
- Yeah, sure, I bet he did.

I myself love this expression... it's so... kinky


----------



## Helice

Yo estoy harto de escucharla toda mi vida en ese uso irónico de duda y ya son 34... Nueva quizás fuera de Barcelona...

En mi casa de toda la vida:

- Papá hoy me llevo tu coche...
- ¡Al igual!        <- Commutable por "Jajaja"


----------



## viviana jones

Helice said:


> Yo estoy harto de escucharla toda mi vida en ese uso irónico de duda y ya son 34... Nueva quizás fuera de Barcelona...
> 
> En mi casa de toda la vida:
> 
> - Papá hoy me llevo tu coche...
> - ¡Al igual!        <- Commutable por "Jajaja"



¡No sabía que fuera tan antigua! Yo la conocí en 2008 o por ahí cuando se la oí a mi sobrina. Yo no entendía qué significaba. Ella me dijo que era para expresar sorpresa.
Ejemplo:
- ¿Sabes que Ana ha dejado a Miquel?
- ¡Al igual!

Por lo que veo solo se usa en Cataluña y su significado puede variar ligeramente.


----------



## Dymn

Roi Marphille said:


> - ¿tienes un cigarro?
> - no, no fumo
> - _al igual_ (he/she does not believe him/her)





viviana jones said:


> - ¿Sabes que Ana ha dejado a Miquel?
> - ¡Al igual!


Estos son los dos únicos ejemplos que me suenan bien, el resto no. Denota sorpresa o incredulidad. Y veo difícil encontrarle un sustituto, sobre todo porque la entonación no es la misma, es como arrastrando o enfatizando la última _a_.



stellar112 said:


> Casualmente soys todos catalanes, ¿no tendréis una expresión similar en catalán por ejemplo? En el País Vasco al menos no se dice.


Sí, _a l'igual._


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Primera vez que oigo la expresion "al igual". Creo que no la entendería.


----------

